# Moto Rokr E6



## the great one (Sep 30, 2007)

Well i should tell u i am eyeing Moto Rokr E6. 
Any body using the phone plz tell me not the reviews from any tech site plz , i want exact info plz. 
Also battery backup. 
Anybody knows abt its camera can it function as a webcam also wen connected 2 a pc.
Also sum body has told me dat there are two models available in the mkt. of moto E6 a basic & a premium . The premium one has a wireless stereo headset and a 1 GB sd card.
Plz also tell me the price of both the basic and the premium one
Thnks !


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

to tell u truely Dont buy moto rokr e6
i think u shud be much inspired by the ads but strictly dont go for MOTO
else see same budget SE or nokia music fone 
BTW: wats ur Budget ???


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 30, 2007)

Go for it, its an awesome device, I bought it a month back and am loving it. The Basic version comes with 1GB SDcard without the Snoop S9 wireless receiver priced at around 13k and the Premium version comes with 2GB SDcard with the S9 at around 16k. The S9 is great if you're still, say sitting, driving, riding etc but not when walking, it tends to lose connectivity randomly. I used stereo headphones when walking but S9 otherwise. 

If you want a video review, got to youtube and search for MotoRokr E6, there's plenty of them.

Featurewise:
• Linux OS (which pwnz other Os's like symbian, windows, etc )
• Premium entertainment PDA at only 14.5 millimeters thick
• 2-megapixel CMOS camera with 8x digital zoom to capture the moment
• CIF and QVGA video capture for up to five hours
• Full screen video playback
• Integrated MP3 player with dedicated music keys and built-in FM radio
• PDA featuring Business Card Reader, POP3 e-mail¹, document viewer to view Microsoft Word, Excel, etc.,  PIM
• Connectivity includes integrated stereo Bluetooth® wireless technology³, HTML browser, hi-speed USB 2.0 EMU, 3.5 millimeter stereo jack
• Removable memory card slot, up to 2GB full SD card support; 8MB dynamic user memory4
• Extended 1000mAh battery life for long usability
• Brilliant 2.4-inch 240 x 320, 262K colors TFT external display with the latest touch screen technology

And speaking from experience, I will surely say this phone really ownz. There's lot of good developers and hackers out there doing very neat applications and code for this phone. Don't look beyond MotorolaFans and ModmyMoto for these stuff. The community is great as usual.

As for me, I got some 50 games, 15 movies, 80 songs, some 50 odd apps on the phone on my 2GB mmc 

And yes, I've hacked it to my liking, unlocked EDGE, Quad-Band, Custom skins & splash, Unbranded firmware, and many more. 

Being a Linux enthusiast myself, I will say this is a PC which also makes phone calls 

* PS:* And for the laughs, I also got DOS, Turbo C, C++ and Windows 3.1 installed LOL


----------



## the great one (Sep 30, 2007)

Dear azzu y are u against moto rokr e6 any reasons 
My budget not more than 13k

dear hitbox thnks 4 ur advice i really wanted an assurance by a person who has himself used dat phone.
At wat price did u bought dat phone????????
And wat abt its webcam feature, any known issues wid the mobile.
Anyways THNKS once again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 30, 2007)

the great one said:
			
		

> Dear azzu y are u against moto rokr e6 any reasons
> My budget not more than 13k


 I don't think he against it, just doesn't prefer it, as with most of us Indians 

India is a Nokia country, satisfied with our MEGAPIXEL cameras lol 



> dear hitbox thnks 4 ur advice i really wanted an assurance by a person who has himself used dat phone.
> At wat price did u bought dat phone????????
> And wat abt its webcam feature, any known issues wid the mobile.
> Anyways THNKS once again!!!!!!!!!!


 Everything works man, don't worry, no issues with webcam. I bought it for some odd 16k bucks. And don't completely depend on my advice, maybe coz I use Linux on my PC too, I get over-excited at the prospects of Linux on other devices. But most of what I said is true.

Maybe wait for some other freaky-styley weird headed MotoFan like me to reply here


----------



## the great one (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya hitbox u r rght India is a typical NOKIA country , i know the standard of nokia outside india , ppl here are vry happy wid its 1 megapixel cam. even 1.3 megapixel cam of moto or sony ericson beats nokia's 2 megapixel cam handsdown .

Azzu bhai plz comment wats wrong wid a moto


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

ok ok to tell u actually iam not a fanboy of nokia but rather suggest u not to go for rokr coz at that budget u hav GOOd other alternatives like 5700 etc and with A2DP headset its an awesome phone that will fill up in ur bbudget and u will never regret and with the pixel issue i dont understand .I do hav 3.2 MP SE
3.2 MP N73 (its only 15k now)
wat the hell and 5700 also got 2 MP 

here r the total specs of 5700 

General 	Network 	UMTS / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
Announced 	2007, March
Status 	Available
Size 	Dimensions 	108 x 50 x 17 mm, 84 cc
Weight 	115 g
Display 	Type 	TFT, 16M colors
Size 	240 x 320 pixels, 2.2 inches
 	- Downloadable wallpapers, screensavers
Ringtones 	Type 	Polyphonic (64 channels), MP3, AAC
Customization 	Download, order now
Vibration 	Yes
 	- Dual stereo speaker
Memory 	Phonebook 	Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
Call records 	Detailed, max 30 days
Card slot 	microSD (TransFlash), buy memory
 	- 35 MB of user memory
- 64 MB SDRAM, 128 MB ROM
- ARM 11, 369 MHz CPU
Data 	GPRS 	Class 32, 107 / 64.2 kbps
HSCSD 	Yes, 43.2 kbps
EDGE 	Class 32, 296 / 177.6 kbits
3G 	Yes, 384 kbps
WLAN 	No
Bluetooth 	Yes, v2.0 with A2DP
Infrared port 	Yes
USB 	Yes, miniUSB
Features 	OS 	Symbian OS v9.2, S60 rel. 3.1
Messaging 	SMS, MMS, Email, Instant Messaging
Browser 	WAP 2.0/xHTML
Games 	Yes + Downloadable, order now
Colors 	Red, Gray, Black
Camera 	2 MP, 1600x1200 pixels, video(QVGA), flash
 	- Video calling
- Java MIDP 2.0
- FM stereo radio
- Push to talk
- MP3/AAC/AAC+/eAAC+/WMA player
- Voice memo/command
- T9
- Calendar
- Calculator
- Built-in handsfree
Battery 	  	Standard battery, Li-Ion 900 mAh
Stand-by 	Up to 290 h
Talk time 	Up to 3 h 30 min

copy pasted from GSMARENA and also post a SE fone in 5 mins 

also look at the kool MUSIC phone sony ericson w580
Key features

    * Intriguing design at only 14 mm thickness
    * Comfortable keypad
    * 2" 262K color TFT display with a QVGA resolution
    * Light effects
    * 2 megapixel camera
    * Memory Stick Micro card slot
    * Walkman 2.0 music player
    * FM radio with RDS
    * Bluetooth with A2DP support
    * GPRS and EDGE
    * Pedometer and fitness application
    * Data cable, quality headphones and 512MB memory card in the package

Xellent phone
if u still dont beleive me wait for the GEEKs tocome the'll suggest u wat's the Best


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah go for the newer nokia 5700.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 1, 2007)

But Azzu.....
We want u to comment WAT is BAD in ROKR E6.....

Really I like that fone and will get in a month...........

EVEN A BLACKBERRY OWNER WILL SHUT THE MOUTH IF HE SEES IT 

Think.... U Have DOS in ur Phone... u r opening some dos games n playing in it.... And many Hacks r coming for it......!

As said by Hitbox.. It is a g8 Phone...

some pros n cons r discussed here for ROKR E6..
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12918

I dont know abt other Moto Phones... But ROKR E6 is a very GOOOD ONE!!! 

As far as Camera is concerned... It is a good one though v could not say it as excellent! and Webcam quality is better tooo.. This is wat i heard!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think MOTO ROKR E6 is a gr8 fone. The music and Linux is gr8!!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

yup motorokr is a great phone (not so great music phone)
i want to say its best for the geek who can play with mobiles software and patch it,customize it do wat ever.But for the non geeks its tuff coz many wud know installing linux is big trouble for many newbies then customizing linux on mobile tuffer job only for newbie's.Ya its a great fully customizable fone. I suggested NOKIa and SE for there user friendly features and MUSIC ,style etc..
but still it's on to u DUDE


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 1, 2007)

And u r g8!... finally agreeed!

Real Problem with ROKR E6 is U need both the hands to msg.... So it is not a good fone for frequent msgers...


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

^^ and also for non-geeks its tuff to custmize the fone


----------



## the great one (Oct 2, 2007)

Thnks 2 everyone (azzu, ganesh,cooldudie,cool g5,hitbox) i hav finally made up my mind i will go 4 a moto rokr E6 .
thnks 4 ur valueable advice guys.
Fianally azzu u hav admitted dat e6 is a gud phone.
Thnks anyways guys.
Will get in touch wid u ppl wen i really get to lay my hands on the phone , anybody there expecting a price cut in nxt 15-20 days.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a rokr e6... nothing bad in it... You can get the basic version for 11k..
You can mod it to a great extent as it runs on a linux OS..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^ But pathiks I dont think E6 Basic version wuld be that cheap 11k Rs.
In Wavetel for the past 5 months it is constantly at Rs.13.8K....
Is there any place wherei can get really that cheap with Bill! ??

@ the great one:
U r welcome frnd!!  

And I am too planning to get that phone for the past 50 days! 
And Expecting price cut b4 this festive season!
I think it is better to wait for price cut as one of my frnd has bought Moto Razr a year back and within a week he bought Motorola reduced the price by 1.5K!
And another thing v shld c is... there is really no competition for this phone @ this price in other brands...! So for me there is a doubt of price cut toooo!


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2007)

ok ok that's good me too wanna get this fone 
will get it soon


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## the great one (Oct 2, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> ok ok that's good me too wanna get this fone
> will get it soon




HEY WATS DIS AZZU BHAI U WANNA BUY E6 
VRY STRANGE 
amy ways i would recommend u 2 buy dis phone
it seems lik a gr8 phone


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2007)

as per u the poeple iam impressed coz of its custimiation


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 3, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> to tell u truely Dont buy moto rokr e6
> i think u shud be much inspired by the ads but strictly dont go for MOTO
> else see same budget SE or nokia music fone
> BTW: wats ur Budget ???



Anyway u changed from this stance.......


----------



## the great one (Oct 6, 2007)

HURRAY THE PRICES HAV BEEN REVISED AGAIN


New price for Rokr E6 now is 11k.
For premium model 16k.
Can sumbody tell wen was the last price revision from 18k to 13.5k


I will surely buy it within nxt few days .
Thnks once again 2 everyone for their comments.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the premium model?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ 

IR DUDE: The premium Model Comes with Bluetooth stereo Headset and also 2GB Memory card I think so! 



			
				the great one said:
			
		

> HURRAY THE PRICES HAV BEEN REVISED AGAIN
> 
> 
> New price for Rokr E6 now is 11k.
> ...




Thanks for the GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT NEWSSSSSSSSSS           

I am Waiting for this MONTHSSSSSSSSSSSS!

I think past 4-5 Months the price is of 13.5K! 

Lets buy that phone and start a sticky thread here for Moto ROKR E6....  

Keep me updated abt it.. wen u buy and then later thing also!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, so the BT headset shown in the ad is not a part of standard package, eh? I didn't know that!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah u r correct!

But i dont know y there is a difference of 5K between the premium edition and the ordinary one!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2007)

The s9 headset itself costs around 3-4k and add 1k for the 2gb mem card


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

The xtra 5k are of bt headset & memory card.How much memory card comes with basic?1gb?


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ 3-4k pathik?? lol it costs a whopping 5k in Alfa!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

oh! I thought I wuld get that for less like arnd 3K as said by pathik!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2007)

Sawwry..


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 7, 2007)

S9 is expensive if bought separately. However one can get it for a bit less if one buys the ROKR E6 premium package.


----------



## the great one (Oct 7, 2007)

Thnks for the gr8 response frm all the members.
I REQUEST THE MODERATORS TO PLS MAKE THIS THREAD STICKY!!!!!!!!!

@ Cool G5: the basic model comes wid a 1GB card.
@ ganesh : will let u know wen ever i will buy this gr8 phone from moto , most probably i will buy it in b/w Navratras or near diwali by most.

Also wanna know anybody using the premium model , is the bluethooth S9 headset really worth spending 5k on it ??????


----------



## Pathik (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ not at all... No BT headset is worth spending 5k IMO..


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 7, 2007)

5k for bluetooth headset is too much. Instead buy a Sennheiser PX100 and connect it to your E6 via its 3.5 mm slot. Sound quality will be much much better.


----------



## the great one (Oct 8, 2007)

Wat abt making this thread sticky MODERATORS


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't think this should be made sticky.Why not buy a creative EP-630,instead of s9.It will give better quality at a cheap price.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 8, 2007)

there is nothing in this tread to be made sticky !


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 8, 2007)

It depends would you want BT in the long run?! Yes its pretty expensive separately, so you can buy the Basic E6 model and spend an additional Rs1,900 for the 2GB card. BT is outstanding while you're still, say sitting, driving, riding and so forth.. But forget about it if you're moving as in walking,exercising... it tends to lose connectivity frequently to the phone. One more thing to consider is it has to be charge 4-5 hours for a full charge. A good quality headphone will go a long way me thinks.

And while I'm at it, here are a few fun things I did with E6.

DOS , Turbo C , Windows , Solitaire , Explorer
 lol 

And changed the skin to a Slax, so its a complete Linux phone.

PowerON , PowerOFF , Desktop

Here's a video of the same

Keep Modding 
*
EDIT:* Images are very grainy and blur, but you get the point, apologies.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^

Y dont u start a New thread and Post all the hack and cracks of ROKR E6...

I will be active member there once i get the phone! may be soooon!


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

Ganesh's right


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 8, 2007)

Of course guys, just held up with some stuff, updating my blog, adding new things, need just a couple of days, once its done, I'll put up a proper thread with links and all to many things on E6


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 9, 2007)

Going out Now to grab this Great Phone! ROKR E6!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 9, 2007)

Why not just visit modmymoto.com? A whole website dedicated to moto mods, hacks and other such stuff. Why create new thread here?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup modmymoto and motorolafans are the best i think..


----------



## the great one (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally i was able to lay my hands on a brand new MOTORokr E6 basic ,
First impression was u little beauty.

Bought it on the 28th of last month frm RPG Cellcom, Saket , N.Delhi @ Rs.11,249 
Got a bluethooth headset free wid it as a gift frm RPG Cellcom , and another sling bag from motorolla.
Now 4 days gone hav got more idea on d wrking of the phone but i have really fallen in luv wid dis fone.
ITS A GREAT CELLPHONE FRM MOTOROLA 
Mr ganeshkumar wat abt u, hav bought the fone
And abt our dear azzu has he bought the fone as well or not.

Thnks 2 everybody once again..........


----------



## azzu (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ Nope yaaar wont now
but ya u did got a great deal free BLT headset kool 
So enjoy with ur MOTO


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

the free bt headset offer is with any cellfone above 4k..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 1, 2007)

heyyyyy!

That is a great offer! 

I got mine for 11.1K frm Poorvika Mobile World in chennai!
only standars things... no free nothing 

am busy with my assesments .... thats y i could not post those...

@the great one
i think u too will be having great time arnd ur frnds.....
all frnds asking for our phone...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2007)

AFAIK the BT headset is mono, not stereo.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 2, 2007)

^^
U must be correct!!

who will give a headset worth more than 3000 bugs for freee?
anyway it is better buy!


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> who will give a headset worth more than 3000 *bugs* for freee?


----------



## the great one (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry 4 d late rply , my system had some problem .
Thnks azzu bhai.
@PATHIKS: Ya dear u r rght d BT Headset is free wid any mobile above 4k u purchase frm RPG Cellcom
@GANESH KUMAR: Ya bro u r rght all my frnds asking abt the phone, suddenly i hav become a famous personality in my frnds circle.
@COOL G5: The BT Headset is not stereo , its mono.

MR GANESHKUMAR the headset is not worth 3k its only worth around 1k (i think) , as it is not stereo


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2007)

It's around Rs.1.5k or so.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 13, 2007)

Less than that.. Its not branded too.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 14, 2007)

the great one said:
			
		

> ... Ya bro u r rght all my frnds asking abt the phone, suddenly i hav become a famous personality in my frnds circle.
> ....



     My classmates many of them planning the same ... now! 

think wuld loss that reputation wen others get it


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 14, 2007)

how is gprs in e6 ...


----------



## the great one (Nov 14, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> how is gprs in e6 ...


I m not a gr8 fan of GPRS but as much as i hav used it seems gud 2 me , may b u shld consult other members as i hav hardly used it on this handset.


@ Pathik: But the unbranded onces are also available around 1.3k-1.4k.


----------



## the great one (Nov 26, 2007)

Some one can tell me some websites where i can download games , themes , softwares , and other stuff for free.
Pls dont say modmymoto or motorolafans , i hav already downloaded a lot of stuff frm there .
And also i wld like 2 tell dat exmms player (winamp) for e6 on motorolafans is a great player , someone can pls tell me where wld i get WMP for my E6 or some other gud layer for playing music on e6


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 26, 2007)

I am toooo intrested in that!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2007)

^So how is the GPRS?
You tried it?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

No i tried only .... for few mins... and i saw all my balance draining out quickly... so i stopped using even before i feel how it was!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 27, 2007)

I use GPRS on it, very good, though expensive, but I don't care, I like this way, over those daily 20 rental plans, this way I can browse and pay according to my needs, rather than pay some amount daily whether you browse or not.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 27, 2007)

very sad... No such daily rental plan in HUTCH!!!


----------



## Baker (Nov 28, 2007)

hi guys.....

looking in to all ur reviews , now am also interested to buy this one..
but u guys didnt metion anything about its sound quality...
bcoz moto introduced this phone as music addiction phone...
and what is the current price in banglore


----------



## Pathik (Nov 28, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> I use GPRS on it, very good, though expensive, but I don't care, I like this way, over those daily 20 rental plans, this way I can browse and pay according to my needs, rather than pay some amount daily whether you browse or not.


Those daily 20 rental plans are the best for me.
Atleast the balance doesnt go in negative after 10 minutes of browsing and downloads.


----------



## the great one (Nov 28, 2007)

@Deepak_cucek::  The sound quality is gud but not dat gud as v get in a sony ericsson walkman phone. Also the sound is not dat loud in loudspeaker.
But a major advantage it has over other phones is the 3.5mm headset jack with which u can connect any headphone u hav be it ur walkman headphones or u can purchase a gud quality headphones frm the mkt.(The headphones provided by motorola are also gud)  
But the stereo headset provided with the premium model of RokrE6 is awesome (but i dont tink its worth spending 4-5k).
Anyways its a gr8 phone frm moto and frm my personal xperience i will recommend u 2 buy it, it really beats those nokia N-series phone(handsdown) which r in its range...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 28, 2007)

deepak_cucek said:
			
		

> hi guys.....
> 
> looking in to all ur reviews , now am also interested to buy this one..
> but u guys didnt metion anything about its sound quality...
> ...



When i compare it with K750 of my frnds... this easily beats in sound quality!!

XMMS in Rokr E6 will give u best quality of sound!! u will love it!!
& there r also hacks to increase ur volume.... so no prob!

Go & Grab it!!


----------



## Baker (Nov 29, 2007)

ok guys...
am really satisfied with ur reviews....
what makes differnce between premium edition and standard one...
only with headset and memory....
what is the price differnce between them....
plz specify the current price...


----------



## the great one (Nov 29, 2007)

Dont know the price rght now but d only differnece b/w the premium and basic model is the stereo bluetooth headset and a 2GB card instead of a IGB card.
The price diff. b/w 2 shld b around 4-5k


----------



## juggler (Nov 29, 2007)

The music quality is good. though it is not loud but it is crystal clear


----------



## Baker (Nov 29, 2007)

great...
am gonna buy in next week..


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2007)

Sure!! Welcome to ROKR Family


----------



## the great one (Dec 1, 2007)

Ya dude u r welcum 2 d ROKR Family and take my word u r surely gng 2 enjoy this little but gr8 gadget frm Moto.
Go ahead and buy it and let us know how u feel hoping for a response frm u after u buy it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> But Azzu.....
> We want u to comment WAT is BAD in ROKR E6.....



there is nothing bad in it except it isn't having symbian and doesn't supports a long range of apps which suits to us (the digitians) .

5700 XpressMusic is no way challengeable by E6 in terms of features
if u want looks E6 is better

5700 has all features of E6 except the touch....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## the great one (Dec 5, 2007)

I have seen 5700 it still is far behind RokrE6 in most of the features.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> 5700 XpressMusic is no way challengeable by E6 in terms of features
> if u want looks E6 is better
> 
> ....



Many of them wont agree with this......

5700 lacks Linux...... v can put this way


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok.Don't flare.
I bought a Nokia 5700 Xpress Music & it's a good phone.
It has symbian OS 9.2 FP1,ARM 11 369MHZ proccy,Class 32 GPRS & class 32 EDGE.
It's a very speedy phone,good for internet & also music is great.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^
I am not flaring....

I am cool only... cool G5! 

Its true what i said.... I dont say 5700 is crap phone.... Remember that!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2007)

@Ganeshkumar - The not to flare request wasn't for you.It was meant for all the other members who own a Moto ROKR E6 & will naturally dislike my good words on Nokia 5700 XM in this thread.So before i say anthing i wrote"Do not flare".

Also i also agree Moto ROKR E6 is a good phone.I had also thought of buying it once,but then changed my mind. 

Here is my thread about Nokia 5700 - My Experience.Check it out & post your comment in that thread. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74982


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratz man.....


----------



## the great one (Dec 7, 2007)

Me too agree dat 5700 is a gud phone but not as gud as E6 u will never know wats a E6 has in store 4 u untill u personally use the phone......
But its ur money and ur wish ,but still my advice go 4 E6.....

I tink Nokia 5700 does not hav a memory slot only internal memory of around 300 mb (but not sure)


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 7, 2007)

^^

Yes for me too E6 rocks... but v could not expect all say that... Infact i tell some of my frnds not to go for e6 as ... it wuld b great phone only if u mod it! so for ordinary phone users it would be no challengable phone 

No!! It have Memory card slot.... Without card slot... now a days all phones became scrap....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

> Yes for me too E6 rocks... but v could not expect all say that... Infact i tell some of my frnds not to go for e6 as ... it wuld b great phone only if u mod it! so for ordinary phone users it would be no challengable phone



Absolutely right.If you do not mod it then it's of no use.I also told my friend non-geeky friend about this.



> I tink Nokia 5700 does not hav a memory slot only internal memory of around 300 mb (but not sure)



It does have memory card slot.It has 35 MB inbuilt memory.


----------



## the great one (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok ok i agree wid d statement dat E6 is superb but only if u r geeky and know sumthng , if not all abt modding it..........


----------



## Baker (Dec 10, 2007)

what u guys mean by modding....
we can increase the sound ..like things
what else we can do with this
plz explain..
bcz am not that much techie..


----------



## the great one (Dec 14, 2007)

Well this is the first problems i m facing ever after purchasing E6
Its not wid handset infact its wid the motorola phone tool, earlier i installed it it was installed succesfully& wrked fine and later i uninstalled it , but now i hav 2 reinstall it ,it installs itself but does not wrks a error message appears saying"the application failed to initialize properly (0xc0150002)" . Click on OK to terminate the application.
Plz help i wanna use this application.


----------



## confused!! (Dec 15, 2007)

the great one said:
			
		

> u will never know wats a E6 has in store 4 u untill u personally use the phone......



Bilkul correct!!!


----------



## the great one (Dec 23, 2007)

any rply abt my query regarding installation of phone tools softawre


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Something is amiss in your system, did you install/uninstall any codec files? I've seen those mega codec packs you get can actually worsen the normal working of Windows. Also post the question in Motorolafans, maybe someone there will know.


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 23, 2007)

Howz the software support.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2007)

There are lots of softs for E6.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 23, 2007)

But less in number compared to symbian


----------



## the great one (Dec 25, 2007)

Mr ganesh kumar::  hav u installed any emulator on ur E6 , if yes may i know which one , plz provide d link 4 dat also and d steps to use it.
Anybody else knows how 2 use emulators in e6
hav tried many but no luck


----------



## solanky (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in doubt that E6 have EDGE or not ? In gsmarena.com it is written that it has edge but on indiagsm.com not. Here in this thread many have written that they have unlocked EDGE that means it does not have edge. Kindly clarify, friends.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

Yup it has EDGE.


----------



## Baker (Dec 27, 2007)

no yaar...
i doesnt have edge


----------



## the great one (Dec 27, 2007)

@:Solanky   
                It ha edge but u ha 2 unlock it .
It means d handset is edge compatible but it hasn't been activated by motorola.
I havn't unlocked it myself but hav read on a lot of forums dat edge can b unlocked in MotorokrE6.
Any body there knows how 2 use emulators in e6


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ check out modmymoto.com
there is a gba emulator for moto e6 and ming.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 27, 2007)

@deepak_cucek, it does have EDGE but needs to be unlocked. See the '*E*' in the pic
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/mobtop.jpg

@the_great_one (..feels weird calling you that..)
In the moto gamer section of motorolafans, you can find the emulator. Basically what you do is install the file called EzxFBA, download the zip of roms from RS called roms.rar and unrar it to a folder called emulators in your memory card. Then when you want to run a game, do 'open with' on the game, select EzxFBA from the list and run. If select 'Always' there and it will run just by clicking on it. 

Go to motorolafans to get all the files. Happy gaming 

Note: However, it may take some time getting used to the controls since its a port.


----------



## He28 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi _Hitboxx_,
Thanks for sharing your expertise on MotoRokr E6.
Please tell me, is it possible to install themes or change wallpapers of this phone?
Also, all users of this phone, please tell me is it difficult to compose SMS on this phone? How do you rate the hand-writing recognition part of the phone.
Thank you.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah its possible to change themes and Wallpprs....

Yeah it is little bit difficult... u need two hands to type msg comfortably....

I dont use Hand-writing recognition part of the phone to msg or any....
Though it works nice! But not efficient than virtual Keyboard!!


----------



## the great one (Dec 29, 2007)

@HE 28: Ya u can install themes as well as change wallpapers.
Well composing sms is not dat difficult once u get use 2 the on-screen keyboard & it also has predictive txt preinstalled which is really helpful while composing sms and mails.
As far as handwriting recognition is concerned its not dat gud as compared 2 sum other nokia touchscreen phones, but its ok i will rate 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 30, 2007)

If it is possible to add our own words in that predictive word list.... It wuld be great!!

Infact u r typing very long words.... u can type faster than other phones... bcoz of that predictive word list!!


----------



## the great one (Dec 30, 2007)

ya he is rght if u could add ur own wrds in dat predicitive wrd list it wld hav been really vry helpful
Like it used 2 b in nokia phones the T9 software


----------



## He28 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks *the great one* and *Ganeshkumar*... you guys are very helpful.
Do you have any link or tutorial, that can teach, how to install Windows 3.11 on  Moto Rokr?
Also, if possible guys, tell me a link/site where I can find the screenshots of Moto Rokr or its user interface.
Thanks again!


----------



## the great one (Dec 31, 2007)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/mobtop.jpg

@the_great_one (..feels weird calling you that..)
In the moto gamer section of motorolafans, you can find the emulator. Basically what you do is install the file called EzxFBA, download the zip of roms from RS called roms.rar and unrar it to a folder called emulators in your memory card. Then when you want to run a game, do 'open with' on the game, select EzxFBA from the list and run. If select 'Always' there and it will run just by clicking on it. 

Go to motorolafans to get all the files. Happy gaming 

Note: However, it may take some time getting used to the controls since its a port.[/quote]


Thnks buddy i ha downloaded the software and the roms as well its really gud nice frame rate ,sound just its the controls , bit i m getting use 2 it anyhow..

One more question to u Mr.Hitboxx i can c a window media player icon in the image u posted nxt 2 ur battery meter, i know its ezxplayer , wat i want 2 know is how does it wrks , i hav downloaded it frm motorolafans site and hav installed it using mpkg installer as well but it does not wrk.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 31, 2007)

He28 said:


> Thanks *the great one* and *Ganeshkumar*... you guys are very helpful.
> Do you have any link or tutorial, that can teach, how to install Windows 3.11 on  Moto Rokr?
> Also, if possible guys, tell me a link/site where I can find the screenshots of Moto Rokr or its user interface.
> Thanks again!



U r welcome!! 

Regarding Win 3.1.... u goto motorolafans.com n there search for it!!
This forum is a great site for E6 users and lovers!! Browse through it... U will know everything abt E6! 

Just gooogle E6, u will get E6 screenshots!!

& u r planning to get a one???


----------



## the great one (Jan 1, 2008)

wat abt my query Mr.Hitboxx wanna know sumthng frm u if u r intersted in it!!!!!!!!!
Ur welcum He 28 anytime and ganesh kumar is rght motorola fans is a gr8 site.


----------



## He28 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome...
*the great one* and *Ganeshkumar *... guys, you rock!
  Yes, I am planning to buy one. 

But I am in dilemma. I use to have Nokia 3230 and I lost it in an accident. Now I have to buy a new cell phone. 3230 was an awesome phone with Symbian OS. There is a lot you can do on any Symbian based phone.
  I don’t know if I will be able to enjoy all the flexibilities 3230 has with ROKR E6. Like I use to keep all my passwords and confidential information in Vault of 3230. Number of nice games, 100s of messages, self designed themes, songs, video, camera, BT, FM and GPRS... to name a few.
  Please tell me, will it be all possible with ROKR E6? Also tell me guys, what is Emulator? Is it possible to install and play .sis games (designed for Symbian) on ROKR? Is it easy to play games on ROKR as it is a touch-screen and not much keys are there on cellphone itself.
Is it possible that OS my get corrupted in case you are trying new things on it?
  Please guide me! 

*Thank you guys for your help.*
**


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rokr e6 has linux os not symbian.you cant run symbian apps on rokr.Take a look at nokia 5700,it has symbian.Rokr also has apps like symbian.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 2, 2008)

He28 said:


> Awesome...
> *the great one* and *Ganeshkumar *... guys, you rock!
> Yes, I am planning to buy one.
> 
> ...



Hi 
Thanks for ur compliments

U will loveE6 sure.. its many times better than 3230!! 

E6 too have applications for storing important things...
u have many games...
tons of themes... n i stored to a maximum of 3000 msgs...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 3, 2008)

the great one said:
			
		

> Thnks buddy i ha downloaded the software and the roms as well its really gud nice frame rate ,sound just its the controls , bit i m getting use 2 it anyhow..
> 
> One more question to u Mr.Hitboxx i can c a window media player icon in the image u posted nxt 2 ur battery meter, i know its ezxplayer , wat i want 2 know is how does it wrks , i hav downloaded it frm motorolafans site and hav installed it using mpkg installer as well but it does not wrk.


Nope, that is just Realplayer. And EZXPlayer is not for E6. A better one for E6 would be ZMplayer, a fork of MPlayer, which can play all video formats, again, find it at motorolafans. For audio, the best is eXMMS player.


----------



## He28 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys,
Thanks for reply.
1. Please tell me more about Emulator? Is it possible to install and play .sis games (designed for Symbian) on ROKR? 
2. Is it easy to play games on ROKR as it is a touch-screen and not much keys are there on cellphone itself.
3. What are chances of OS getting corrupted when you are trying new things/software on it?
4. Is it possible to install Windows applications on this phone?

Please guide! 
Thanks for your patience with me!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 6, 2008)

For 2,3,4....
2. It will be easier to play games... than to play in other phones!!

3. 0% chance of corrupting OS... Follow the procedure for all hacks u do...

4. NO


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 6, 2008)

1)No.
2)They are easy to play.
3)Unless u play with system files & do reliable modifications the chances of corruption are less.
4)Not possible.


----------



## the great one (Jan 9, 2008)

> posted by HE28
> _Awesome..._
> _*the great one* and *Ganeshkumar *... guys, you rock!_
> _Yes, I am planning to buy one. _
> ...


**


Ur welcum HE 28 . 
And 4 ur query 
1. No but u can install a lot of emulators an play nes,mame,cps1-2 games and lot more as well(i m currently playing mame , cps 1,cps 2 games).
2. Its a lot more easier than other phones except those gaming phones such as n-gage.
3. If u follow rght steps for modding no chance at all.
4. No not at all possible.



> Posted by hitboxx
> Nope, that is just Realplayer. And EZXPlayer is not for E6. A better one for E6 would be ZMplayer, a fork of MPlayer, which can play all video formats, again, find it at motorolafans. For audio, the best is eXMMS player.


 
Thnks Hitboxx for ur rply, but zmplayer doesnot plays .flv files any player which can play flv extension files


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi

*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13712&highlight=youtube

Thread related to ur flv query...


----------



## He28 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Thank you* guys for all the help and suggestions.
I think, I must go for it...!
Suggest me, where should I buy it from?
Did anyone hear about 'THE MOBILE STORE' offer (smelling fishy)?
Should I try Subhiksha or HotSpot?
What things I need to check while buying it!
Thanks again!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dont take from shubiksha or mobile store.Buy from some good local dealer.I have bad experiences with these stores.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 13, 2008)

He28 said:


> *Thank you* guys for all the help and suggestions.
> I think, I must go for it...!
> Suggest me, where should I buy it from?
> Did anyone hear about 'THE MOBILE STORE' offer (smelling fishy)?
> ...



Where u frm??
I got best deal from Valasaravakkam branch of Poorvika mobiles in Chennai...

@ the time of my purchase... i had saved arnd 400-800 rs. wen compared to other dealers like Wavetel, Mobile store, Univercell, Iconet....


----------



## He28 (Jan 23, 2008)

_Hi guys....
I joined the gang...!
Yesterday I bought my Moto Rokr E6.
Thanks for all your suggestions and opinions... it was after reading this thread I started thinking about Moto Rokr E6 and finally I bought one.
Keep sharing your suggestions, tips and new/useful downloads for Moto Rokr, here in this thread. I will stay in touch here with you all.
Thanks again!_


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratzzz.....


----------



## juggler (Jan 24, 2008)

He28 said:


> _Hi guys....
> I joined the gang...!
> Yesterday I bought my Moto Rokr E6.
> Thanks for all your suggestions and opinions... it was after reading this thread I started thinking about Moto Rokr E6 and finally I bought one.
> ...



how much did it cost??


----------



## the great one (Jan 24, 2008)

_



Hi guys....
I joined the gang...!
Yesterday I bought my Moto Rokr E6.
Thanks for all your suggestions and opinions... it was after reading this thread I started thinking about Moto Rokr E6 and finally I bought one.
Keep sharing your suggestions, tips and new/useful downloads for Moto Rokr, here in this thread. I will stay in touch here with you all.
Thanks again!


Click to expand...

 
Congrats buddy so how much did it cost u and wats ur 1st xperience .
_


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats he28.
Enjoy ur phone.
If you have any doubts post them here,we will solve them.


----------



## azzu (Jan 25, 2008)

yea "HE28" congrats 
btw: can u plz tell where did u got it and for how much ?


----------



## He28 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Ganeshkumar, juggler, the great one, Cool G5 & azzu...
In Delhi, I bought it for 10500. So far the experience is good.
Guys, tell me how to install 'themes' and where to find themes for E6?
Also, I've heard about "zmplayer", I have the software, but unable to install it. How to install it?
Any other utility, you wish to share with me?
Guys, I will keep bugging you... keep replying!
Thanks.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 25, 2008)

U r welcome.... 

goto www.motothemes.com
iRokr theme is gr8... but its visibility is hard in day light!! 

mtotorolafans.com
for all doubts... 
just gothrough the sticky threads there in E6 section...  u will get clear idea... ! 

I like MGMaps... i stored the whole chennai map to max. zoom level and made it to work offline... Its gr8... while i navigate...


----------



## He28 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi guys... 
I need help.
Please tell me how to install *ZMplayer* and themes on E6.
Please post step-by-step guide for installing ZMplayer on E6... the steps on other websites are confusing.... and Linux is something new for me.
 
@Ganeshkumar... please let me know how to install and activate Delhi map on my phone.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 26, 2008)

He28 said:


> Hi guys...
> I need help.
> Please tell me how to install *ZMplayer* and themes on E6.
> Please post step-by-step guide for installing ZMplayer on E6... the steps on other websites are confusing.... and Linux is something new for me.


*rokitrokr.blogspot.com


----------



## He28 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Ganeshkumar, juggler, the great one, Cool G5 & azzu...*
*where are you all guys??*
*No new posting from you...!*
*What's up...??*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 2, 2008)

I was busy in my college work.... n somehow missed ur post... 


For mgmaps to work in offline.. read this thread...
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13269

Already a member here... uploaded all the tiles of delhi map... so not necessary for u to create map tiles for delhi again...


----------



## the great one (Feb 5, 2008)

> Ganeshkumar, juggler, the great one, Cool G5 & azzu...
> where are you all guys??
> No new posting from you...!
> What's up...??


 
Sorry yaar HE28 , I was busy as my grandpa was ill and i hav 2 wid him in hospital entire day,but now he is fine so can be a part of this thread again .
As for ur query regarding zmplayer and themes .... i tink most answers r already there, motorola fans is theeeeeee best site for modding ur e6.
Anyways i will try 2 still help in every possible manner:-

First of all u need 2 hav a installer which can install .pkg files, for dat first download this file *www.motorolafans.com/forums/local_links.php?action=jump&id=43&catid=10 (13.7 kb) , now connect ur phone wid the computer 
this is a winzip file unzip it there will a folder "mpkg installer for E6" open it , there will be a folder .system copy this folder to ur e6 replacing the earlier .system folder(note this will uninstall all the applications u hav installed earlier , but the applications which came loaded wid the phone will remain,, also do  make a backup of ur earlier .system folder 2 b on the safer side if anythng goes wrong.  .system folder is hidden so u need to set ur folder options in ur computer 2 show hidden files & folder)
now remove ur phone frm computer & restart ur phone.
There wld be a lot of new icons in main menu of ur phone.
Now download *www.motorolafans.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3412&d=1175104097
Unzip the file and copy .pkg into ur phones memory card ,disconnect the phone frm computer and go to the .pkg file u just copied , keep ur stylus on it until a pop up menu appears , click open with in the menu and now select mpkg installer (also check the box below "always use this program 2 open this kind of files") and ok. It will ask for ur confirmation click ok and the installation will begin , may b u hav 2 restart ur phone after installation.
For themes will tell u later hav 2 go sumwhere cya tc........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2008)

ok guys, now that I found this thread on the Moto ROKR E6, the phone that suits all my needs(including linux), I have the following questions:

1. Can I install VLC in it ?
2. How powerful is the processor for running dos emulators, GBA emulators, etc ?


----------



## the great one (Feb 7, 2008)

Wat happened HE28 tried installing zmplayer or not


----------



## the great one (Feb 17, 2008)

HA HAHA hAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA..............

Now gba emulator also wrking on e6 , i hav tried it myself...
HE28 hav u tried anythng and wat abt u Mr. ganeshkumar... havn't heard frm u frm a while now ,wat new thngs r u up 2 now.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi 

I am busy with my college work 
so nothing new.... in mine....

I think this thread is going fine...


----------



## the great one (Feb 18, 2008)

But where is he28 he is no where 2 b seen.....
No rply frm him ....


----------



## He28 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi *Ganeshkumar* & *the great one*...
I am so sorry guys..., I was out of the station for almost a month... and too busy to check my e-mails. This is why I was not able to reply. Sorry, again.
 
@ *the great one*..., sorry to hear about your grandpa. I hope he is doing fine now. Thanks for posting all the steps and links to install ZMplayer. Appriciated. I will surely try to install it the way you suggested and will update. btw.... what is _GBA emulator_??

@ *Ganeshkumar*..., hope everything is fine there.

Guys, I will try my best to be an active member of this thread, and request you all to be here.

Thanks!


----------



## He28 (Feb 22, 2008)

*the great one,*
*Thanks buddy, I was able to install and run ZMplayer. It is working good. Thanks for the steps and links.*
*You rock man!*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 22, 2008)

How is QEZXPlayer...?

just few days back i saw a thread related to it...

i havent installed it yet....

it can play flv files too...


----------



## the great one (Feb 24, 2008)

*@ He 28:::



the great one,
Thanks buddy, I was able to install and run ZMplayer. It is working good. Thanks for the steps and links.
You rock man!


Click to expand...

**U R Welcum Anytime buddy......*




Ganeshkumar said:


> How is QEZXPlayer...?
> 
> just few days back i saw a thread related to it...
> 
> ...


Will try it & den post abt its wrking......
till den cya ........


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 24, 2008)

w8ing for that...

i am busy with my proj stlii...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi There,

Bought Motorokr E6 recently. Can someone please let me know how to enable Vodafone Mobile Connect. What is the message that I should sent to download settings and what is the number to which it should be sent. I am an existing subscriber for VMC.


----------



## the great one (Feb 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Bought Motorokr E6 recently. Can someone please let me know how to enable Vodafone Mobile Connect. What is the message that I should sent to download settings and what is the number to which it should be sent. I am an existing subscriber for VMC.


 

Hey dude welcum 2 Motorola RokrE6 club.....hope u will b an active member here ....
Dont know much abt VMC , may b other boarders will b able 2 help u on this matter......
At wat price did u bought the cellphone frm where & any gifts offered 
wid it......!!!!!!!??????


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks  @the great one. 

What a mobile. After just 12 hours of usage, I am in love with it. It's so touchy 

Bought it at  BigC, Katriguppe, Bangalore for Rs.10,700.

Scratch card. Got Rs.200 

and to my bad luck, today Global access announced a definite gift of Rs.5000 with every purchase 

Anyways, my R&D starts tomorrow and then the modding 

as of now, using GPRS. Have to mod it to unlock EDGE. not much time to do this now.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 25, 2008)

hey guys i'm planning to buy a new mobile.dont think bout the budget just suggest.
cud u just tell me bout the audio quality of the ROKR E6?to whihc Nokia or SE phone is it comparable.
also which HTC phones wud be a gud buy.
all suggestions welcome,no brand preference but plz dont suggest Nokia N95 8GB as i already own 1 and anything similar (dont wanna buy Nokia as i've 1 of Nokia's present best)


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm. In terms of just music, I think W810i and Nokia 5310 are better than that of Rokr.

IMHO, Overall, this phone rocks. Touchscreen, multitasking, powerful processor, linux OS, lot of room for modding and hacking etc etc.


----------



## He28 (Feb 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> hmm. In terms of just music, I think W810i and Nokia 5310 are better than that of Rokr.
> 
> IMHO, Overall, this phone rocks. Touchscreen, multitasking, powerful processor, linux OS, lot of room for modding and hacking etc etc.


 

Hi *desiibond*...
Welcome to the gang!
Hope you will be an active member of this thread. Keep on sharing your experiences and tips on E6 with us.
 
@ *hellgate*... I agree with *desiibond *&will say E6 has good audio output... 7/10. Featurewise, it has:
Linux OS
Just 14.5 millimeters thick body
2-megapixel camera
MP3 player with dedicated music keys and built-in FM radio
Business Card Reader
POP3 e-mail
3.5 millimeter stereo jack (I can use headphones of my MP3 player and also can attach E6 with my car stereo!!!)
Brilliant 2.4-inch 240 x 320, 262K colors TFT external display
What else you need man!
I was using Nokia for 5 years. Just pissed off with quality for phones Nokia is providing these days.
I will recommenf E6... rest up to you.


@ *the great one*... anything new buddy??


----------



## hellgate (Feb 26, 2008)

^^^ and wat bout the bluetooth stereo headset thats bundled with E6 premium.
heard that it lacks bass and that the battery drains out pretty quickly (in 40 mins).
out here E6 -> 10k and E6 Premium -> 13k.
which 1 wud be a better buy.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2008)

I would say, get the non-premium version of rokr and buy EP-630 for Rs.800/-

One thing that I noticed is awesome radio quality. When I tuned to radio city, I felt as if I am listening over a cd-quality source.

I will not go for Premium.

btw, premium also comes with 2gb card and normal edition comes with 1gb card. And EP-630's quality is better than Motorola S9 bluetooth stereo headset. Bluetooth's always been power hungry.


----------



## He28 (Feb 26, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^ and wat bout the bluetooth stereo headset thats bundled with E6 premium.
> heard that it lacks bass and that the battery drains out pretty quickly (in 40 mins).
> out here E6 -> 10k and E6 Premium -> 13k.
> which 1 wud be a better buy.


 
I know couple of guys in my office who bought this wireless headset. Now they do not use it and find earplugs much better... in terms of audio quality. Also, earplugs are easy to carry.
Look for some good earplugs... I am sure you will not regret.

I agree... desiibond is correct!


----------



## hellgate (Feb 26, 2008)

i've 2-3 ear &head phones lying around.i use them with my N95 8GB.they r:
1>SONY MDR XD200
2>SE HPM-85
3>SE HPM-70
4>SONY MDR-803

i hope that i shall get audio quality whihc is near to the quality of N95 8GB.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm. to be frank, I don't know. I never even touched N95


----------



## the great one (Feb 26, 2008)

@hellgate:  buddy i wld recommend E6 basic model (w/o bluethooth headset)
bcoz of 2 reasons the battery drains out quickly in this bluethooth headset & secondly while listening to the music on the move on ur bluethooth headset , the voice cuts in b/w.
But this phone is not the best if and only if u r luking for music (7.5/10 for music) , overall this phone is great (9/10), features hav already been told 2 u by other members.
U already hav so many headsets to connect so the quality of music will rather improve with these headsets i think.
Comparing the audio quality wid N95 , dont know much abt N95 but hav heard frm my frnds dat the sound quality is almost the same...


@He 28:


> @ *the great one*... anything new buddy??


 
nothing new just trying to install QEZX Player...
Will post abt its wrking vry soon..
let me try it for a day or two.......
till den bye cya tc.................


----------



## He28 (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright *the great one*..., I am still waiting for steps to install Themes/Skins on E6. Please post steps and sources to install themes.
Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

Quicklist of must-have Applications for E6*HOW TO INSTALL:* Before installing any of these apps, download MPKG INSTALLER and follow its instructions to install it. Then hold the stylus on the downloaded apps until a menu pops up, select 'open with' in the menu, and select 'mpkg' from the list. MPKG SHOULD BE USED TO INSTALL APPS WITH .pkg EXTENSION.
*
Office:*
Money Manager 2 (92k) - Manage your money
English Dictionary (12mb) - An English to English dictionary
QuickNotes 1.3 (114kb) - A quick notepad
SmartAssistant 2.3 (267kb) - A wonderful application to manage lot of things
MCleaner (72kb) - A blacklist manager to block unwanted calls
eKonsole (150kb) - Linux based Konsole to run commands.
DosBox (415kb) - DOS on your phone

*Multimedia:*
ZMPlayer (3mb) - A media player based on Mplayer which can play many types of video
eXmms (2mb) - A winamp styled touchscreen player
Skin Installer (12kb) - A very easy app to change the skin by Eakrin
Splash Installer (12kb)- A very easy app to change splash screen by Eakrin

*System:*
USBNet (359kb) - Used to telnet the phone
SysInfo (18kb) - A system information app
Reboot (3kb) - Reboot the phone (much faster than manual off/on)
MTF (6kb) - Install .mtf skins
EZXPopup (12kb) - Required by phone for certain things
BusyBox (380kb) - Required by phone for certain things
ApplyFont (20kb) - Change the phone font
QeiLock (157kb) - Apple iPhone styled phone lock.

*Games:
*Megapack Touchscreen games.

Update[Oct 14] : 10 more useful apps, 300 Wallpapers

Update[Oct 29] : 750 Wallpapers (contributed by ocelot67)

Apart from these, for a comprehensive list of many more including games, emulators etc , please visit MOTOROLAFANS.com

*QuickTIP:* To install skins, copy them to the memory card, go to its individual folder, hold stylus on xxxxx.pskn file until a menu pops up, select 'open with' and click on 'Skins'. Wait for a message and restart phone.


*www.blogger.com/img/icon18_wrench_allbkg.png 
*Software for the PC*


*Video Editing/Converter :* WinaVi , Total Converter , flv2video Converter

*Skin Editing :* Eakrin's Pack AND 50+ skins (43mb) [to preview them, visit mototheme.com]

*Seem Editing :* P2KCommander 4 , xvi32HEXED

*Flashing :* RSDLite 4.1





SOurce: *rokitrokr.blogspot.com/


----------



## He28 (Feb 27, 2008)

I know this site.... 
Been there many times.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

i think you can change skins using SkinInstaller app


----------



## User Name (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought E6 yesterday      (thanx for suggestions given by digitians which help me a lot)

one question:- 
It has 30 preloaded songs.when i try to play it in real player says "DRM license expired".What is this DRM license? how to activate it?
Any one know...


----------



## He28 (Feb 29, 2008)

User Name said:


> I bought E6 yesterday (thanx for suggestions given by digitians which help me a lot)
> 
> one question:-
> It has 30 preloaded songs.when i try to play it in real player says "DRM license expired".What is this DRM license? how to activate it?
> Any one know...


 
Alright guys...
Let's welcome *User Name* to the gang.
Congratulations for making a smart decision... keep on sharing your experiences with your E6 and be an active member of this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 29, 2008)

User Name said:


> I bought E6 yesterday (thanx for suggestions given by digitians which help me a lot)
> 
> one question:-
> It has 30 preloaded songs.when i try to play it in real player says "DRM license expired".What is this DRM license? how to activate it?
> Any one know...


 

Hey, Welcome to the E6 community. 

coming to the problem that you are facing, try this

swtich off the phone
reinsert the battery
switch on the phone

If it doesn't work, *www.soundtaxi.us/mp3-mpeg4.html, downoad soudtaxi that connverts DRM'ed mp3's to un-DRM'ed mp4's


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome Username!!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2008)

@username, satified with the purchase?

one advice, To get better quality music, don't use Real player. Try xmms for this mobile. Available at motorolafans.com


----------



## User Name (Mar 2, 2008)

thanx for help.
well i am satisfied with the phone.
i want to know that player u mentioned is a java based?
currently i am a java browser which does not able to download says some sign assign prob. how to get rid of this ?

Also i seen a installing skin guide on mod my moto it says to replace .system file with files given in skins.
i see that .system folder have java named sub folder which has info abt java apps installed.if i replace .system folder then all the java apps installed r going to deleted?  

Same quest. for installing mpkg(if i just replace QTDownLoad folder and not java for mpkg will this work?)

Help me.


----------



## User Name (Mar 2, 2008)

ok i done it.i installed mpkg and loader
using mpkg installed exmms and ZM player.
exmms works fine(how many types files does it support)
but Zm player didn't installed.i try to install according to instruction.
restart phone but can't see ZM player in menu.

help.......


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> thanx for help.
> well i am satisfied with the phone.
> i want to know that player u mentioned is a java based?
> currently i am a java browser which does not able to download says some sign assign prob. how to get rid of this ?


 
Use the Opera mini browser, Copy the installer (.jar) to the phone and install the application. This is much better than the default browser.



> Also i seen a installing skin guide on mod my moto it says to replace .system file with files given in skins.
> i see that .system folder have java named sub folder which has info abt java apps installed.if i replace .system folder then all the java apps installed r going to deleted?


 
Am not sure about this. But better do the required modding and then install java applications. afaik, I don't think that replacing the folder will corrupt java apps. You can give it a try.
1) copy the folder .system to your PC
2) replace the folder with the modded .system to your phone
3) try to run java apps that are already installed.
4) I haven't noticed any difference when I replaced the folder to install mpkg

[/quote]

Same quest. for installing mpkg(if i just replace QTDownLoad folder and not java for mpkg will this work?)

Help me.



User Name said:


> ok i done it.i installed mpkg and loader
> using mpkg installed exmms and ZM player.
> exmms works fine(how many types files does it support)
> but Zm player didn't installed.i try to install according to instruction.
> ...


 
From where did you get the ZmPlayer pakcage? I have installed this player but though it got installed on the phone, I am not able to run the player. Didn't get much time to check what went wrong.


----------



## User Name (Mar 3, 2008)

any one successfully installed  Zmplayer?


----------



## the great one (Mar 3, 2008)

He28 said:


> Alright *the great one*..., I am still waiting for steps to install Themes/Skins on E6. Please post steps and sources to install themes.
> Thanks.


 
First of all srry 4 late rply.....

So here r the steps 2 install theme on E6:
1. Install mpkg installer (if u still dont hav one)
2. D.load skin and splash installer fron here-*rapidshare.com/files/96166720/skin_and_splash_for_e6_587.rar.html 
3. Install this file using mpkg installer , restart the phone .
4. Now d.load the theme zip file u want 2 install from here - *www.motorolafans.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=64
5. Extract the zip file and copy all the extracted files to Memory card of ur phone.
6. Now go to the files u just copied and click on .pskn file and open it with "skins" , the installation will start ,within few seconds the phone will say "installation complete".
Now just restart the phone ,, and wow........ 
a brand new luk 2 ur E6...
but u will notice the wallpaper has not changed!!!!
Now again go 2 the theme files u just copied , there u will find one(may be 2 or 3 ) files wid .jpg extension , open the file and use the appropriate file as wallpaper.
Thats it !!! ur new theme installation is complete
enjoy the new luks........................





User Name said:


> I bought E6 yesterday (thanx for suggestions given by digitians which help me a lot)
> 
> one question:-
> It has 30 preloaded songs.when i try to play it in real player says "DRM license expired".What is this DRM license? how to activate it?
> Any one know...


 
Welcum to the club Mr.user name

nice 2 hear u r satisfied wid the phone ......
hope u will be an active member here......
as abt ur query dont know much abt it but i tink desibond is right.




User Name said:


> any one successfully installed Zmplayer?


 
Ya i hav installed zmplayer successfully , a long time ago...
wrking fine , does not play .flv files .........


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 3, 2008)

Busy with exams here...  
could not b active here...

I installed EZX Player... Gr8 one.... i feeel many times better than ZM player... so try his first.... 

& I am also using Morange.... I like that toooo....


----------



## the great one (Mar 3, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Busy with exams here...
> could not b active here...
> 
> I installed EZX Player... Gr8 one.... i feeel many times better than ZM player... so try his first....
> ...


 

Wats Morange , mr ganesh kumar
and EZX Player is gud , but still it cant play flv files


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 3, 2008)

Morange is all in one... email viewer, Messenger (gtalk,YM, ... ), Browser, ......

www.morange.com

Try it... 
I think u will like it...


----------



## confused!! (Mar 4, 2008)

I loved my rockr E6 for 5months and enjoyed every second modding it...until someone stole it yesterday...I had one month of EMI left...


----------



## Jake80 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I just purchased the ROKR E6 from this guy in my city and he told me that it was unlocked. I live in canada and my service provider is Fido. Everything works fine with my sim card except the fact that I cant recieve any calls. I can make out calls and recieve Txt messages but i cant recieve any calls. Does it means that the phone is not fully unlocked or something else is wrong with it. But when I put in 2 different Rogers sim cards everything works. Just not with my Fido.


----------



## He28 (Mar 4, 2008)

User Name said:


> any one successfully installed Zmplayer?


 
Yes, I did. Follow the steps given by *the great one*. You will be able to install it without any problem.

@ *Ganeshkumar*... what is EZX Player? Also, post the links and steps to install it.

If some body installed xmms successfully, please post the steps and links here.
Thank you all.


----------



## User Name (Mar 4, 2008)

> installed EZX Player... Gr8 one.... i feeel many times better than ZM player... so try his first....



yes i also installed EZX player.it is good one.available at motorolafans.com

i hav installed exmms-0.1.  newer version 3.3 is available @
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15431
but it is in Chinese lang.

*i want ask that should i hav to uninstall exmms-0.1 before installing newer version 3.3? 
if yes then how uninstall exmms-0.1.pkg file?

*


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 4, 2008)

I have Ming a1200. No noise about this phone here?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

User Name said:


> *i want ask that should i hav to uninstall exmms-0.1 before installing newer version 3.3? *
> *if yes then how uninstall exmms-0.1.pkg file?*


 
Connect E6 in mass storage mode

Edit the file .system/java/CardRegistry file and remove corresponding entry of exmms player. Then remove the folder from .system/QTDownload


----------



## the great one (Mar 5, 2008)

@ User Name:
No need to uninstall it will update the previous version of exmms player...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 5, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> I have Ming a1200. No noise about this phone here?



wat all v speek abt e6.... is same to Ming... 

But its little oldr phone that e6!


----------



## the great one (Mar 5, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> I have Ming a1200. No noise about this phone here?


 
Ya ganesh kumar is rght both the phone are same in wrking , its just the appearnce that differs .....
So everythng dat we discuss abt E6  is same for Ming1200 aswell.......


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 5, 2008)

He28 said:


> .......
> 
> @ *Ganeshkumar*... what is EZX Player? Also, post the links and steps to install it.
> 
> .......




try it....
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17269

installing is just like others...
.pkg file


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2008)

anyone using gmail or yahoo pop/imap account in E6? If yes, please forward me the settings.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried that but its not working for me....

So now... i use morange as email client.... n it works fine!!


----------



## the great one (Mar 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> anyone using gmail or yahoo pop/imap account in E6? If yes, please forward me the settings.


 
I also tried yahoo , doesn't wrk.....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Great one... 

Have u tried morange... Howz that??? 

And also i dont know y for u flv files doesnt play in ezx player... :confused


----------



## hemantsharma (Mar 8, 2008)

hello frd,
 i want to instal a jawa game in moto roker E6 but i will connect to P2K tool & this prog. is hang and not respons to me please help to me how to use a P2K tools in my mob.


----------



## User Name (Mar 8, 2008)

@hemantsharma

Rokr is not p2k phone.It is Linux based phone.  So don't use P2K tools.
better copy all jar,jad files to mem card then tap on apps u want to install.


----------



## the great one (Mar 8, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi Great one...
> 
> Have u tried morange... Howz that???
> 
> And also i dont know y for u flv files doesnt play in ezx player... :confused


Not yet tried morange, will try it......
Well it still does not wrk 4 me , the player is insatlled perfectly but wen i play the file nothing happens , may b i shld again d.load the player and install it , will tell u if it wrks 4 me.........



User Name said:


> @hemantsharma
> 
> Rokr is not p2k phone.It is Linux based phone. So don't use P2K tools.
> better copy all jar,jad files to mem card then tap on apps u want to install.


 

Ya its a linux phone ,so it does not need P2K..
U hav to just connect ur phone wid the usb cable provided wid the phone and ur computer will automatically detect it & den u can transfer jar files to ur memory card and install frm there.......


----------



## He28 (Mar 9, 2008)

I installed latest EZX Player, and restarted my phone. When I try to open  any video file using EZX Player... nothing happens!!
Can you guys help to fix this issue.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 9, 2008)

It was working for me nicely...

But now... wenever i open the program... it does correctly... but wen i click on memory card or any folder inside it... it quits... 



posted in motorolafans forum... w8ing for reply...!


----------



## the great one (Mar 10, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> It was working for me nicely...
> 
> But now... wenever i open the program... it does correctly... but wen i click on memory card or any folder inside it... it quits...
> 
> ...


 

The same problem here aswell , does any body has a solution out there to this problem...??????????


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 10, 2008)

oh!! u tooo great one!!


----------



## User Name (Mar 10, 2008)

> I installed latest EZX Player, and restarted my phone. When I try to open  any video file using EZX Player... nothing happens!!
> Can you guys help to fix this issue.



Same here

I can able to run it(all you tube vid were running fine) before i changed .system folder.Now i reinstall it but it doesn't run.just wait sign appears nothing happens!


----------



## the great one (Mar 11, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> oh!! u tooo great one!!


 

Ya me too yaar 
hope sumbody posts the solution to this common problem......


----------



## juggler (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have used Creative ep630 earphones with E6 ??
how much difference does it make in sound quality as compared to stock earphones


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ a lot. xmms+ep 630 is very good combination.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 11, 2008)

the great one said:


> Ya me too yaar
> hope sumbody posts the solution to this common problem......



Today i can open that software n play videos... 
there some inconsistency prob....


Thinking wat wuld b cause !!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^ I never was able to play videos. could be an issue with firmware.

what the firware version that you have on your E6


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 11, 2008)

the default .08 firmaware...


----------



## hemantsharma (Mar 12, 2008)

hello frd,:roll:
           I want to Increase my moto e6 sound and instlla game & themes please help to me how to intall game & theme & incerease my mobile :roll:sound ? :roll:
:roll:


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2008)

This Guide will help you in installing themes on your ROKR E6.The guide is aimed at MOTO MING,but it's the same procedure for E6.

Also what do you mean by increasing sound?Loudspeaker volume??
Be more specific.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 12, 2008)

hemantsharma said:


> hello frd,:roll:
> I want to Increase my moto e6 sound and instlla game & themes please help to me how to intall game & theme & incerease my mobile :roll:sound ? :roll:
> :roll:



Here is the thread related to Voluma hack....
*www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10929

look at it..!


----------



## User Name (Mar 12, 2008)

desiibond


> ^^^ a lot. xmms+ep 630 is very good combination.



What the price of  ep 630?


----------



## the great one (Mar 13, 2008)

User Name said:


> desiibond
> 
> 
> What the price of ep 630?


 

This may be helpful to u:

The EP-630 are In-Ear Noise Isolation Earphones - they don't just sit outside your ears, they actually push and settle right in your ear. There are two major advantages of this type of design; first is that they don't easily fall out of your ears, especially during activities akin to jogging, unlike standard ear-bud type headphones. But more importantly, with the headphones pushed deep into your ears, you cut out a lot of background noise (techy term _Noise Isolation_).


*images.techtree.com/ttimages/site/shim.gif FEATURES     *Sensitivity*    106dB     *Impedance*    16ohms     *Net Weight*    9g (without packaging)     *Input/Output Plugs*    3.5mm stereo gold-plated miniplug     *Driver Unit Size*    9mm Neodymium magnet transducer     *Cord length*    1.2m (Oxygen-Free Copper Cable)     *Earphones Frequency Response*    6Hz ~ 23kHz.
Its price is around 1200 +/-50.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

User Name said:


> What the price of  ep 630?



Rs.900~


----------



## He28 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody knows how to configure the e-mail clent on E6 for Gmail??
I want to configure so that I can check my mails on E6 by clicking Email icon.
Please help with settings and steps.
Thanks.


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

I am using morange for checking gmail and for chaating on gtalk
Settings:

*monet.morange.com/#guide_Email.html

It works perfectly


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 17, 2008)

HI, i  have used creative ep-630 headphones with rokr e6 with the 3.5mm jack but the problem is that i can hear sound from only the right speaker same is the problem when i connect my ipod headphones. On default headphones that came with the phone , there is no problem. Is this a problem in all phones or only in this one particular, please help.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ could be  loose connection for you. I get stereo sound through my EP-630. I think you are not pushing the earphone properly.


----------



## the great one (Mar 17, 2008)

@ rohan

If ur default headphones are wrking fine den the other one shld also wrk , i am also using my other headphones wid this set (not EP630) , they r wrking fine.
May be u shld try 2 push the jack a bit harder , if still doesn't wrks den its time to head straight 2 a moto service centre....
assuming u hav the purchasing bill wid u????????


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes the headphone is connected properly but still no sound from one speaker. I wonder how the  normal headphones work also all low quality cheap headphones work perfectly, the problem is for good headphones like ep-630 or ipod headphones . Is there any sort of power issue. Also the warranty is void since my cousin had spilled water on it about 4 month back , due to which bluetooth and camera had stopped working which later started working automatically.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think about power issues.They(Ep-630) don't have big drivers to power.
Did you checked the EP-630 with any other phone?


----------



## the great one (Mar 18, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Yes the headphone is connected properly but still no sound from one speaker................................
> 
> Is there any sort of power issue. Also the warranty is void since my cousin had spilled water on it about 4 month back , due to which bluetooth and camera had stopped working which later started working automatically.


 

Well here u go , this water could be the culprit......


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 18, 2008)

the great one said:


> Well here u go , this water could be the culprit......



Then how come he is able to use cheap headphones??
If that's the case no headphone's will work.It's only that EP-630 & good headphones are giving him a problem.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Mar 18, 2008)

The ep-630 is working great on n91 and i have also checked it with my pc . There is something wrong with the phone itself . Are u all sure that ep-630 works properly with e6 , is anyone using this combination.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Dude. This is the second time that I am saying that it's working fine for me. I use EP-630 with my phone. perfect balance.


----------



## the great one (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Then how come he is able to use cheap headphones??
> If that's the case no headphone's will work.It's only that EP-630 & good headphones are giving him a problem.


 

Ya i know if one headset is wrking fine den the other one shld also wrk fine...
but as u are aware water has been spilled over the handset , den anythng is possible, water & electronic items are a serious mismatch u know.........
And spilling water on these type of highly sensitive phones makes the matters worse........


----------



## the great one (Mar 28, 2008)

Wats up Mr ganeshkumar & HE 28 
anythng new u hav tried in ur E6 .....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi!! 

Me busy with collegeg work..... & also final days of college enjoyments... 

Regarding qezx player... if its not working change the font size and open it seems it wuld open... 

For those who havent know that...


Also... how abt u great one...?
notisy me ... if u come across any nice application or link for our phone...


----------



## the great one (Mar 30, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> Hi!!
> 
> 
> Also... how abt u great one...?
> notisy me ... if u come across any nice application or link for our phone...


 


Noting as usual busy these days .............
will tell abt any nice application,wen i cum across one ..........


----------



## hemantsharma (Mar 30, 2008)

mere pass moto roker e6 hai thode se din phale theme ke wajah se mera mob. hang kar gya tha kyuki mere galti se ek theme ke uper second theme dal gai thi. fir use me mujhe flash kara kar sare soft wapis dale tabse mera mob .mpkg file ko down load nahi kar raha hai ? aur theme load nahi ho rahi hai.  kya company me de kar mob. ke soft dalne padege ? 


_NOTE: In English please._


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 30, 2008)

I dont know hindi......



any1 translate plssssss.....

let me try to help if i can...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 31, 2008)

hemantsharma said:


> mere pass moto roker e6 hai thode se din phale theme ke wajah se mera mob. hang kar gya tha kyuki mere galti se ek theme ke uper second theme dal gai thi. fir use me mujhe flash kara kar sare soft wapis dale tabse mera mob .mpkg file ko down load nahi kar raha hai ? aur theme load nahi ho rahi hai.  kya company me de kar mob. ke soft dalne padege ?
> 
> 
> _NOTE: In English please._


In English:

_ I have moto rokr e6... a few days before cos of a theme the mobile hanged.. it was because of my mistake of adding a theme on an existing theme (???).. then I flashed it and reinstalled all the softwares back again... but from that time my mobile is not downloading the .mpkg file... and also theme is not loading... 
will I be needing to take my mobile to the company service centre to put the right software ? _



_


----------



## User Name (Mar 31, 2008)

Can any one explain Abt Emulator?and roms

also what is swap mem?
how to activate it


----------



## desiibond (Mar 31, 2008)

When was the last time that you guys used stylus.

It's been almost two weeks since I used stylus. From messaging to navigation, am using my fingers. It's very fast.


----------



## the great one (Apr 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> When was the last time that you guys used stylus.
> 
> It's been almost two weeks since I used stylus. From messaging to navigation, am using my fingers. It's very fast.


 

Finger is fast but wen u need accuracy , u hav 2 use the stylus.......
Even while typing a sms u hav 2 use a stylus u cant use ur fingure bcoz the keyboard keys are so close 2 each other......
but if u hav long nails u wld hav no problem.........


----------



## desiibond (Apr 1, 2008)

yes. But for me, I think it's pretty accurate. that's why I have stopped using stylus


----------



## hemantsharma (Apr 6, 2008)

_ I have moto rokr e6... a few days before cos of a theme the mobile hanged.. it was because of my mistake of adding a theme on an existing theme (???).. then I flashed it and reinstalled all the softwares back again... but from that time my mobile is not downloading the .mpkg file... and also theme is not loading... 
will I be needing to take my mobile to the company service centre to put the right software ? _


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi 

I think the warranty will b void if u have flashed d phone...

Wat firmware u flashed hemant??


----------



## the great one (Apr 8, 2008)

well any body there using his E6 for webcam 
I am using it myself but sumtimes it gets connected and wrks fine but most of the time in my webcam window i see green colour window only.......
any solution to dis problem


----------



## JaX (Apr 8, 2008)

User Name said:


> Can any one explain Abt Emulator?and roms
> 
> also what is swap mem?
> how to activate it



An emulator is a software that allows you to run one platform on top of another. 
I suppose you are referring to the GBA emulator, which emulates (runs) the GameBoy Advance platform over the E6's native linux. 
Kinda like using a software to play PlayStation games on your computer.. 

ROMS are analogous to CDs.. In a playstation you will have to purchace CDs.. If you run GBA emulator you will have to find ROMs of the different games you want to play, and 'mount' them.

Swap mem is simply a script that allocates a part of your memory card as swap memory. In a computer, this is the area in your HDD that stores RAM contents when the RAM is full.. Needless to say the transfer times increase but you will have an (almost) unimited amount of 'virtual' memory. 

I hope this helps you.. 

Regards,
JaX


----------



## JaX (Apr 8, 2008)

hemantsharma said:


> _ I have moto rokr e6... a few days before cos of a theme the mobile hanged.. it was because of my mistake of adding a theme on an existing theme (???).. then I flashed it and reinstalled all the softwares back again... but from that time my mobile is not downloading the .mpkg file... and also theme is not loading...
> will I be needing to take my mobile to the company service centre to put the right software ? _



You will have to install the mpkg software before you can run MPKG files. 

Insert the following in your .system\java\CardRegistry file at the end:


```
[8a2b9b37-83e7-a8d9-82cf-0bcbe2070001]
AniIcon = 
AppID = {8a2b9b37-83e7-a8d9-82cf-0bcbe2070001}
Args = 
Attribute = 2
BigIcon = mpkg.png
Daemon = 0
Directory = /mmc/mmca1/.system/QTDownLoad/mpkg
Eraseable = 1
Exec = mpkg.lin
FixedAllPosition = 0
FixedPosition = 0
GroupID = ezx
Icon = mpkg_sm.png
InstalledDate = 2007/1/1
JavaId = -1
MassStorageStatus = 0
MpkgFile = 
Name = MPKG
OsVersion = 1.2
Shared = 0
Size = 256K
Type = 2
UserID = ezx
Visible = 1
```


Then unzip the folder below into your .system\QTDownLoad\ folder..


Hope it helps.. 
Regards, 
JaX


----------



## the great one (Apr 9, 2008)

the great one said:


> well any body there using his E6 for webcam
> I am using it myself but sumtimes it gets connected and wrks fine but most of the time in my webcam window i see green colour window only.......
> any solution to dis problem


 

*wat abt my dis query anybody who can solve my problem??????*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 9, 2008)

I use rarely as a webcam... but no such problem for me ....


----------



## User Name (Apr 10, 2008)

Any one successfully installed EZXFBA Emulator  ?

And how to use web cam in Xp(i never used it)


----------



## Pramit (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello friends
I am new member of this forum.
As with everyone i fell in love with e6 at first sight.
I have bought e6 on last november at 11k

Actually i haven't customize it much but i would love to play various media files and have dos or cool games

I have tried setting up gmail pop account in email but failed, hope you guys can help

Motorokr roks

Thanks
Pramit


----------



## juggler (Apr 12, 2008)

^ you can use morange for pop3 gmail it works fine for me
also the google tak function integerated into it is good
you can find it at *www.morange.com/


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 12, 2008)

the great one said:


> well any body there using his E6 for webcam
> I am using it myself but sumtimes it gets connected and wrks fine but most of the time in my webcam window i see green colour window only.......
> any solution to dis problem



try uninstalling the webcam drivers and after restarting the PC install it again.


----------



## the great one (Apr 13, 2008)

motobuntu said:


> try uninstalling the webcam drivers and after restarting the PC install it again.


 

Thnks 4 ur advice buddy but the solution was sumthng else , which i got frm sum other forum
actually i am now using a new usb mouse and the webcam wen connected was not getting enough power 4 using it , hence i had 2 remove my mouse in order 2 use webcam feature on my E6 
But still i am luking 4 a permanent solution 
Anybody there wid a solution??????????


----------



## User Name (Apr 13, 2008)

@the great one
how to use web cam i never used it before 

Should i have to install  yahoo messenger?


----------



## the great one (Apr 13, 2008)

User Name said:


> @the great one
> how to use web cam i never used it before
> 
> Should i have to install yahoo messenger?


 

Ofcousre u need a messenger to chat via webcam
No need to install any software (sum systems might need it but my system automatically detected and installed the software 4 it) , just open menu in ur e6 click on setup , there u will c "USB Mode" option click on it , den u will c 3 option select "webcam" and "save".
Now connect ur phone using usb data cable wid ur computer , it will detect a webcam and will start installing software 4 it , after dat u can use ur phone as webcam..
If there is still sum problem do let me know


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 14, 2008)

the great one said:


> Thnks 4 ur advice buddy but the solution was sumthng else , which i got frm sum other forum
> actually i am now using a new usb mouse and the webcam wen connected was not getting enough power 4 using it , hence i had 2 remove my mouse in order 2 use webcam feature on my E6
> But still i am luking 4 a permanent solution
> Anybody there wid a solution??????????



Still, i'll suggest u try uninstalling. b'coz i use alot of usb devices & no probs at all.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2008)

I am facing a weird problem with my E6.

Phone goes on restarting. It never comes up. 
When I connect it to PC and turn on, it comes up and says "Battery recharging" but no animation for battery, doesn't accept any click on menu or anywhere on the screen and then it turns off completely. 


Could this be a firmware corruption?

got it. It's the SIM card that is corrupted.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2008)

The problem I am facing is extremely weird. For my phone, if I insert any Vodafone card, it goes on rebooting. Any other card like Airtel/spice are working fine.


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 17, 2008)

desiibond said:


> The problem I am facing is extremely weird. For my phone, if I insert any Vodafone card, it goes on rebooting. Any other card like Airtel/spice are working fine.



Same thing happens occasionally with my idea sim also,  can't figure out what may be the problem, I've not added any new applications or themes recently.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 17, 2008)

Got it resolved after installing R533_G_11.12.08P_UNICODE_DUNHILL firmware.

hah.


----------



## the great one (Apr 17, 2008)

The problem faced by u guys (motobuntu & desiibond) , is quite strange!!!!....
No such problem wid me , i hav used vodafone card , now my bro is using my cell wid idea connection still no problems.....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 18, 2008)

yep. Even the vodafone support person was shocked to see that. First he thought that this could be a locked phone to Airtel but then I showed my phone with a BSNL card.

I called up Motorola support and asked for procedure to reinstall firmware but they said that I should take the phone to the support center. Well, why should I travel for 1.5 hrs to 2 hrs to and fro just to reinstall firmware. Did that myself and no more issues.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi!!

I think many moto phones have these type of bugs...

My frnds basic moto phone doesnt work with other sim cards except Vodafone... he got the phone from only std. showrooom, UNIVERcell....

So he is moving to service center now..

Model is C100 i think!


----------



## the great one (Apr 18, 2008)

Well this is the first time i hav cum 2 know abt dis unique problem in moto handsets .........


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Got it resolved after installing R533_G_11.12.08P_UNICODE_DUNHILL firmware.
> 
> hah.



Any other improvements in this firmware, can u provide the link to download.


----------



## krishxbinu (Apr 22, 2008)

the great one said:


> Sorry yaar HE28 , I was busy as my grandpa was ill and i hav 2 wid him in hospital entire day,but now he is fine so can be a part of this thread again .
> As for ur query regarding zmplayer and themes .... i tink most answers r already there, motorola fans is theeeeeee best site for modding ur e6.
> Anyways i will try 2 still help in every possible manner:-
> 
> ...


 
Hi *the great one,* I'm new here...cm in search of a media player for my RokrE6, I tried ur above instructions..and wen i finally open the player i see nothing but a blue screen with menu and nothing happens!...pls help! Or let me know if there is any update cos I only have real player on this cell! Thanks!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 23, 2008)

ZM player is not touch screen functional.... u have to use keypad to navigate and open the video file...


----------



## krishxbinu (Apr 23, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> ZM player is not touch screen functional.... u have to use keypad to navigate and open the video file...


Oh thanks  I will chk it out...and let u know if it works for me!


----------



## Pramit (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello guys,

Is there any java application available which can play mpg,avi or wmv files on E6?

Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pramit said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is there any java application available which can play mpg,avi or wmv files on E6?
> 
> Thanks



Install ZM Player.
Take a look here for details : *www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9888


----------



## Pramit (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Install ZM Player.
> Take a look here for details : *www.motorolafans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9888


 
Thanks i will try that, bit afraid though since mpkg installer will remove all my installed applications.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Apr 23, 2008)

EZX player, which was already discussed here b4.... is better than zm player...

so try that instead of zm....!

Nothing to fear for installing .pkg files... 



OFF topic: @ coolg5: Hi gaurav...


----------



## PURU86 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey guys .... i am facin a problem in my e6 ..i cannot use the gprs facility ...i have got it activated from my service provider (vodafone) ..
i get the error message as

network problem 
*www.google.com/xhtml?client=ms-motorola_mb_mf&channel=mm 
 
 
pls help ......waitin


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 25, 2008)

hey , is there someone who has purchased moto rokr with s9 headset with bill in navi mumbai area ?


----------



## Pramit (Apr 26, 2008)

Have dowloaded zm player will try ezx soon also. Also does anyone have specs of motorokr U9? will it have touch screen?

I am waiting for yahoo! oneplace its looking good application. hope 3g comes soon.


----------



## the great one (Apr 26, 2008)

krishxbinu said:


> Hi *the great one,* I'm new here...cm in search of a media player for my RokrE6, I tried ur above instructions..and wen i finally open the player i see nothing but a blue screen with menu and nothing happens!...pls help! Or let me know if there is any update cos I only have real player on this cell! Thanks!


 

Sorry 4 d late rply i was busy sumwhere else
The instructions there were 4 zmplayer , which is not a touchscreen compatible software , so u hav 2 use ur navigation keys to use it , or click on a file u want to plzy in zmplayer and select openwith now select zmplayer frm the list it will play that file.
But this player is gud 4 playing video files but the audio quality is not gud in dis player...
so i recommend exmms player 4 playing audio files . its a great player fully touchscreen compatible wid great audio output....


----------



## Pramit (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi have loaded mpkg player by copying .system file. but when i try to install ezx player of zm player, it give "invalid application file" cant install message. am i missing something?


----------



## User Name (May 5, 2008)

New emulator For E6 available at motorolafans.
Get it.


----------



## He28 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all
can anybody send me a good and complete *dictionary *for my MotoE6?
*Ganeshkumar *and *the great one*... how are you guys?
Hope everything is fine there.
Thanks.


----------



## x3060 (May 14, 2008)

any latest f/w updates , also which is the fastest f/w that you feel is there for e6???

please give me a link for all the applications that i need (music playing, video) , and some useful tools ...
do someone have a collection that i can install directly without bothering to hunt for them , i mean each applications??
thank you...


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 14, 2008)

He28 said:


> Hi all
> can anybody send me a good and complete *dictionary *for my MotoE6?
> *Ganeshkumar *and *the great one*... how are you guys?
> Hope everything is fine there.
> Thanks.





Hi 

Yeah back after few days of Summer break...

Yeah fine here.... 
n hope there too... 

Me finally free after completing b.e. here...


----------



## x3060 (May 16, 2008)

please help me with the above question . . am planning to buy it very soon. . so please provide me an excellent f/w . . and the necessary apps .


----------



## x3060 (May 19, 2008)

any help ? . .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 19, 2008)

Hi... 

I have no idea abt f/w....

Regarding all available applications... just goto motorolafans forum... there u have separate sub forum for E6 Applications...

That wl help u... i think...


----------



## He28 (May 19, 2008)

He28 said:


> Hi all
> can anybody send me a good and complete *dictionary *for my MotoE6?
> *Ganeshkumar *and *the great one*... how are you guys?
> Hope everything is fine there.
> Thanks.



No replies about *Dictionary*... guys??


----------



## juggler (May 26, 2008)

past few days i am having a strange problem with My motoroker E6 : Whenever i connect the phone with my laptop and use gprs it works for few minutes and then hangs. what may be the problem ??


----------



## the great one (May 30, 2008)

He28 said:


> No replies about *Dictionary*... guys??


 

I am fine wat abt u mr ganesh kumar......
Srry 4 the late rply my system went crazy , started to do sum strange thng on its own , due 2 some virus(PSW online games) problem.
Cuming back 2 ur query , i myself dont hav dictionary , still searching 4 it myself
as soon as i get it i will tell u ............


----------



## the great one (Jun 12, 2008)

No reply from anyone where everybody gone


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 15, 2008)

I am looking for a sub 10k phone 
desired functions
good music-(E6 check)
PDF viewer (E6 check)

But I want to know if E6 can be used to play games as it does not have a keypad.
Also I don't know a thing of Linux, is this mobile for me

And can the touch screen be used with fingers effectively


Can anyone recommend a competent music phone with PDF viewer and 3MP cam for 10K (touchscreen and symbian/windows/linux not the prime importance)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 15, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> I am looking for a sub 10k phone
> desired functions
> good music-(E6 check)
> PDF viewer (E6 check)
> ...



N73 ME. But it does not have touchscreen. Rest it suits your needs perfectly.


ROKR E6 is a great phone. Don't worry about the linux platform it's easy to use. The touchscreen is a bit tacky to use. Playing games is not a big issue, once you get used to it.


----------



## neha_20m (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello,

I got 2 CDs with Motorokr e6. One of the CDs contains the Phone Tools software which would allow me to transfer softwares and themes into the phone.
However, the software CD/software itself is corrupt and the installatio process stops in between.

Can some one please plz plz plz send me the Motorola MotoRokr E6 phone tools software ??

Also please let me know how can i transfer themes & softwares into my motorola phone ??

My email address - neha_20m@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## the great one (Jun 16, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> I am looking for a sub 10k phone
> desired functions
> good music-(E6 check)
> PDF viewer (E6 check)
> ...


 

Bro its a great phone , the user interface is really easy 
The touchscreen can also be used wid fingures but wen accuracy is required u will hav 2 use stylus
As far as games r concerned u can play dem easliy on E6 , even u can play GBA emulator  games after installing the emulator on it.


----------



## nitansh (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi friends, after reading ur constant praise abt MOTOROKR E6, i am thinking of buying it.But i wanted to tell that i am not much TECHIE, so will i be able to mod the mobile?
Morever, i also wanted to ask you, since i will be flashing it(then its warranty will be void), so is their any need of buying it with bill?

*HOPING THAT U ALL GUYS WILL HELP ME TO MOD IT (AFTER I BUY IT)*


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 21, 2008)

One final Query,
I heard that its loudspeaker volume isn't exactly loud


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 21, 2008)

The loudspeaker is good enough to be heard in most noisest surroundings.


----------



## the great one (Jun 22, 2008)

The loudspeaker is loud & clear enough.....
But still if u feel it isn't dat loud u can mod it t increase the sound(sound of exmms player is loud enough.)
Any more queries?????????


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 23, 2008)

There's just this tussle b/w Motorokr and *Sony Ericsson K790i can't decide. which phone has better music.
*


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Obviously Motorokr E8
It's designed for music
But K790i will have a much more better camera.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 24, 2008)

JOINING THE MOTOROKR CLUB ON 5th JULY....
HOPE EVERYONE OF YOU WILL BE THERE TO HELP ME GET THE BEST OUT OF IT.


----------



## krates (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Moto rockr is the only motorola hit till date for me


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

let's do a search, a search to port Android on E6.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^^
wHAT DO YOU MEAN?
making android run on linux or android apps run on motorokr's linux environment?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2008)

Making android run on Motorokr E6 instead of moto's linux os


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Making android run on Motorokr E6 instead of moto's linux os



This guy has dunnit.But it may be a video he's running on the mobile. Also there is not a touch based version of Android around so it would be impossible to input text.

Android is also Linux based so will its apps run on E6


----------



## the great one (Jul 4, 2008)

So mr ganeshkumar & he28 wat u guys r dng wid ur E6 
Anythng new u ppl hav insatlled.......


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 4, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> hey , is there someone who has purchased moto rokr with s9 headset with bill in navi mumbai area ?



anyone from my area ..


----------



## He28 (Jul 5, 2008)

the great one said:


> So mr ganeshkumar & he28 wat u guys r dng wid ur E6
> Anythng new u ppl hav insatlled.......


 
Hi *the great one*....
Most of the time I use my E6 to access sites/internet. I got an interesting game *Darkest Fear* installed. Trying to clear the stages... it is really a challanging game.
You tell me.... did you get any new utility/tool for E6.... what about Dictionary...?

*ganeshkumar*.... nothing from you! What's up?


----------



## the great one (Jul 7, 2008)

Hardly get any time to sit on my system , so still no dictionary found
and where to d/load dis game ....darkest fear


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 7, 2008)

Bought Motorokr E6 At Last......


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2008)

Can java apps & games(240x320) of Nokia & SE be installed in E6 ?


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 8, 2008)

@above
Java Apps can be installed of any resolution. No symbian .sis files of Nokia and SE.


TO ALL THE EXPERTS:
I can not get .pkg applications to install on my Rokr. Pls guide me to use MPKG Installer


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2008)

What is the firmware version?


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 8, 2008)

I think its 10p 
(If that is a firmware version, coz I'm not sure, the version flashes for a short time before it disappears)

I tried to install SmartAsst and MPKG but these applications don't show their intended icons but a black *!*inside a yellow circle in the menu and a blue *QT *when i use Open With... on Unzipper.pkg (or any other pkg file)


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2008)

I think working mpkg installer is not yet available for 10p.

anyways, this might help you: *www.modmymoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164241


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Desiibond for searching the thread for me.
The problem still persists but now I have peace of mind as there are others out there stuck like me.

Do you recommend flashing down to 8p firmware.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm. No. I feel that 10p is far more stable than 08p. Search for the modded 10p firmware that comes with the all the apps you need.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ It will be really good if you mention the reason along with rants


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2008)

@Sonyli - 
Produce some concrete proof behind your talk.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Hmm. No. I feel that 10p is far more stable than 08p. Search for the modded 10p firmware that comes with the all the apps you need.



Will flashing to modded firmware 10p void my warranty?
What if I flash to Generic 8p firmware. Will it too render warranty void?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

nope. Flashing will not void warranty. If you face any problem with flashing, just go to service center and get it flashed with the latest firmware that they have. 

But be careful while flashing. Backup everything.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks a ton Desiibond.
I have successfully installed MPKG and LinLoader. (Quite an achievement as Motorolafans.com has become very confusing due multiple threads on same topics)


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 16, 2008)

I have noticed Music Skipping on my new Rokr E6.
It is frequent while using Real Player but rare and quite unnoticeable with other players  like Winamp and  Rockbox.
But it is still there.
Can the problem be solved.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2008)

see how much amount of space is available on the phone (not memory card).


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 17, 2008)

How do I do that? (check the space Motorola Phone Tools or Telnet)


----------



## swapnilnarendra (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hey MOTOFANS!*
I am Swapnil from Delhi. I am also a MOTOFREAK like most of you ppl here and i love flaunting my MOTO among my friends and family. I was using MORORAZR V3i and loved it's features, but unfortunately it blew away(due to one of my stupid idea) so the next day i got a MOTOROKR E6 and lemme say my frnds that i am loving this device.
It's GREAT! The sound quality is awsome along with the picture quality and i think you ppl know more than me about it's great features.
Love to see MOTOFANS like me and i hope i ll enjoy my time here with you guys.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 23, 2008)

Great to hear...


----------



## He28 (Jul 27, 2008)

swapnilnarendra said:


> *Hey MOTOFANS!*
> I am Swapnil from Delhi. I am also a MOTOFREAK like most of you ppl here and i love flaunting my MOTO among my friends and family. I was using MORORAZR V3i and loved it's features, but unfortunately it blew away(due to one of my stupid idea) so the next day i got a MOTOROKR E6 and lemme say my frnds that i am loving this device.
> It's GREAT! The sound quality is awsome along with the picture quality and i think you ppl know more than me about it's great features.
> Love to see MOTOFANS like me and i hope i ll enjoy my time here with you guys.


Good to know 
How are you doing *Ganeshkumar*?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 27, 2008)

^^
Fine.. 

Me graduated b.e. this year... 

And little busy here... thats y culd not spend more time here in digit..

& How r u?? n how is ur e6?


----------



## swapnilnarendra (Jul 28, 2008)

hey guys, 
i browsed thru motorolafans.com and got the players and themes....looks even better now on my E6...
thanks for all the links and suggestions.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^
Got Players and themes only!!!!
Get Emulators also. Available-
DOS
GBA
MAME
NES

Don't know about ScumVV. Can anyone help.


----------



## swapnilnarendra (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly speaking, i don't know much about modding my MOTO(though i would love to know ) and i am reading more and more about modding so that i can use this phone to its fullest. Thanks for all you people here for letting me know.
Will be checking in for more...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about E6 battery backup? Heard that its not good enough and takes more than 4 hours to full charge.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes it does take time to charge fully. Also the battery indicator only has three bars so you can't be sure if the phone is fully charged or on the brink of 2/3 charge.(hope i can made myself clear)
Once fully charged the indicator never falls below 2/3 mark with half an hour of charging daily. I use it for 2-2.5 hours of music playback while commuting and gaming.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 31, 2008)

Regarding battery...

It wl take maximum of 2 hrs to charge to its full.... s, a little more time only..

But the battery doesnt come more than 24hrs for me... i wl b charging daily... and if i listen to music in speakers for sometime.. then i hv to charge it again the same evening..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for the info, 
another question.......  anyone using this phone for GPRS in pc?? hows the download speed??


----------



## the great one (Aug 5, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Can anyone tell me about E6 battery backup? Heard that its not good enough and takes more than 4 hours to full charge.


 

No it does not takes 4 hrs for complete charging, mine takes not more den              2 1/2 hours to charge wid completely drained out battery.
And one full recharge of battery , for me lasts for not less den 2 days.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> thanks for the info,
> another question.......  anyone using this phone for GPRS in pc?? hows the download speed??



I have used vodafone EDGE network.

decent speeds upto 112kbps but had to pay some 500 per month for 1gb download limit.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey All Rokr Owners!!!!

What do you do with windows 3.1?
I have installed it but can't figure  out what good is it?


----------



## He28 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hi all....*
*No posting for long....!!*
*Where are you guys??*
**
*desiibond, the great one, Ganeshkumar....!!!!*


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi...

Got busy in my work... 

and i got a 2GB card in lieu of my 1GB card... 

I already hv chennai map.. i hv to copy bangalore map tooo... and any other new s/w available... ?
i hv to chk motofans...

& how r u, He28, greatone, hitbox, desibond? ?


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 30, 2008)

Guys Im about to buy this E6 Vanilla version. Though its been quite a while its released; it still rocks. 

These are the PROS I can see of this phone;
1. Touchscreen Multimedia (PDA?) Phone at an affordable price.
2. Many features to boast of.
3. Fair enough music.
4. Moddable to an extent. 

The CONS that I see.
1. Buggy problems come now and then.
2. Battery drains a bit quick.
3. Earpiece quality while talking is muffled. (Correct me if I am wrong.)
4. The paintwork wears off soon.

And there is one more thing that I cannot put in any category.
People say that as the phone is Linux/Java; so its great. Yes, I use Linux in my desktop. But I fail to see WHAT GOOD HAS LINUX DONE TO THIS PHONE?
I mean symbian has a hell lotta more apps at a competent price. Windows Mobile rules the high end scenario. But I fail to see many apps for this phone. JAVA apps will work of course. But as this phone is part linux; I expected bigger apps like OpenOffice.org, GIMP, (lighter versions of course  ) etc to work on it. WHICH IS NOT THE CASE!!! So guys this is a mixed bag. I also heard that Motorola, though licencing it under GPL; havent given out the source code, is it true?  I need an EXPERIENCED reply on this one, guys. 

Regards;
IronMan.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey everyone....

I am buying this very soon as my v3i is showing hiccups... and i dont want to buy the n96 for 36k now..... (Nokia, u got to be kidding me... )

so yea its a temp phone but will enjoy it


----------



## He28 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys.
*desiibond, the great one, Ganeshkumar*
Where are you guys...??


I need your help.
Please help me... facing issue with QEZplayer. When I install QEZplayer it works good. When I restart my phone, it stops working. Then after some days it starts working good again. I dont know what 'chemical reaction' takes place inmy E6 that 'reactivates' QEZ again. Do you have any fix?

Please suggest some good .flv player and help me with links/steps to install it.
Thanks


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi... 

I joined a company.. and me going busy.. no time to spend in other activities.. 

Is the player closes automatically?? 
In mine too.. similar prob was there... i read in a thread like...
goto setting and change font size.. it will work fine.. 
i tried it and its working... 

but sometimes rarely that too in vain..


----------



## He28 (Nov 27, 2008)

I tried that...
It is not working....
Do we have any good flv player...?
@ *Ganeshkumar*.... how to install map of Delhi??


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Nov 29, 2008)

^^
oh! 

To install offline maps to ur phone..
goto this site and first *www.mapcacher.com/
and generate map file of the area u needed with the corresponding zoom level

then,

with this .map file install gmapmaker (download from here, *www.mgmaps.com/cache/) and generate map tiles through it.. 

copy this output map tiles to ur memory card and u hv to do some minor hacks in ur registry of installed mgmaps to work it in offline mode.. 

Step by step on how to do.. will be available in motofans forum chk it outHe28..


----------



## saurabhpatel (Dec 2, 2008)

I too had the problem when I had E6.
QEZX Player did not open the files when i changed the font size of explorer or installed a new theme.
for every theme I had to find the right font size, small medium etc. before i functioned properly.
may be this is becuase the program did not have its own user interface and depended on the native browser of the phone and any change in it rendered it use less.

shayad aap ke saath bhi yehi pareshaani ho.


----------



## krates (Mar 1, 2009)

my bhaiya gave him his rockr e6 today lolz suggest me some appz for it.. and how to mod it.. ???


----------



## almighty (Mar 11, 2009)

can anyone tell me more about modding moto rokr e6?
I read tutorials at modmymoto and motofan but they seem complicated and confusing.


----------



## almighty (Mar 11, 2009)

can anyone tell me more about modding moto rokr e6?
I read tutorials at modmymoto and motofan but they seem complicated and confusing.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi...

I think u can go through the sticky threads in motorola fans.com forum... in it, E6 sub forum... it will tell u all from basic...


----------



## the great one (Apr 26, 2009)

Srry yaar 2 busy these days wid my wrk......


----------

